# nutrient



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

This is slanted to those mead maker's who have been doing this for a few years.
What are you using for nutrients for your yeast?

How long does the average batch take in the primary? one,two,three, weeks or more

Do you notice any kind of taste difference from what nutrients you use(assuming what you used was correct and worked well for the yeast)?

This is all about the yeast in mead.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

> What are you using for nutrients for your yeast?

Yeast nutrient . I used to use it at about 1/4 to 1/2 strength in occasional traditionals (usually high-gravity or other stressful musts), but not in pyments melomels etc. Too much nutrient will definitely skew the flavor and not pleasantly in my experience, though how it manifests can vary. 

Now if I have a mead that I really need to maximize yeast performance I'll pitch up a good yeast count in a low-gravity beer wort, decant off the medium, and pitch. Healthy yeast will have enough in their "backpacks" to get the job done in most any mead.

If you're going to use nutrient, READ THE DIRECTIONS FOR THE NUTRIENT, NOT THE RECIPE. The recipe writer may have been using a different brand or type, so you will likely over or under-use the nutrients. 

Additionally, many vendors use the terms "energizer" and "nutrient" interchangeably. They are not the same, and are added for different purposes (though similar enough to be confusing). Know why you're adding something if you must, and knowing WHAT you're adding is obviously paramount. Unfortunately I've spoken with many shop staff who are confused about the difference.


----------

